# Where to buy starfish?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I need to buy four or five large starfish (not alive) about 6 to 8 inches across, but the supply houses in the U.S. won't ship to Canada The aquarium suppliers around Toronto don't seem to carry them. Any suggestions?

The knobby kind:



.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sure, I have a suggestion: don't buy any. You're just encouraging somebody to kill and distribute them. Leave them alone.

Or perhaps go to a crafts store and get a starfish mold, and make your own.



Macfury said:


> I need to buy four or five large starfish (not alive) about 6 to 8 inches across, but the supply houses in the U.S. won't ship to Canada The aquarium suppliers around Toronto don't seem to carry them. Any suggestions?
> 
> The knobby kind


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No, I need to know where to buy them. I also eat fish.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Sharkbait, fish are friend's not food! 

Not sure if you've tried Big Al's, they seem to have a lot of marine life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MF: These guys claim to ship outside the US:

Coral


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## SSplayer (Feb 6, 2010)

*Where to buy starfish/jellyfish*

Hello Macfury,

You can buy live starfish from a Vancouver company.

Click Here 1866 545 3895

But they only sell them live, there are many ways you can dry them. 
You can find methods online. 

Cheers,

SSplayer


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Two years late kiddo. You must be on dial-up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is a story I give to my online students each semester.

Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!

The Star fish Story

Once upon a time there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he
saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day.

So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?"

The young man paused, looked up and replied, "Throwing starfish in the
ocean." "I guess I should have asked, why are you throwing starfish in the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But, young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves and said- "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a story I give to my online students each semester.
> 
> Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
> We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!
> ...


Indeed Marc, some place no value on life unless juridically defined as valuable. A shame it is.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a story I give to my online students each semester.
> 
> Here's a story that speaks to the difference that one person can make.
> We should never stop trying to make a difference even if it is only in the life of one child!
> ...


Awh.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Indeed Marc, some place no value on life unless juridically defined as valuable. A shame it is.


The boy defined the life of the starfish as valuable--that's all that matters.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> Indeed Marc, some place no value on life unless juridically defined as valuable. A shame it is.





Lars said:


> Awh.


Very true, Adrian and Lars. Paix, mes amis.


----------

